# My new little girl!



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

So I adopted a 6 1/2 week old little girl and she finally came home today. She is so tiny but looks big in pictures. She is really sweet and isn't shy at all. She's already exploring/eating/drinking and trying to come out to play. Her name is Prue. I got her to be a cagemate for my girl Piper. I was wondering how old she should be before I introduce her to my 6 month old rat Piper?

Prue:









Piper:


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

I got some replies on another forum and decided to give them a few minutes to meet each other.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

CUTENESS ALARM WOULDA BEEN NICE!!!!

THEY LOOK LIKE TWINS!!!! AGGHGHHH IM DYING OF CUTENESS!!!

*dies*


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

They do look like twins don't they? I could easily get away with saying mom and baby if I wanted to lol only difference is the pattern on their back and the blaze on different sides of their face....They are cute aren't they? I think they know it too!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

IMA STEAL EM!!!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Simply adorable. I really love how much they look alike, even though they are not related. <3 Makes me want to bring home another youngster ^^


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

EddricksMommy101 said:


> IMA STEAL EM!!!


I'll just steal them back lol


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

PEG said:


> EddricksMommy101 said:
> 
> 
> > IMA STEAL EM!!!
> ...


Nooo. Can you post more pictures? Im so in love with them!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

OOO ahhh so cute!!!
Is she odd eyed? Thats so awesome


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They are adorable, and defiantly related!


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Kiko said:


> OOO ahhh so cute!!!
> Is she odd eyed? Thats so awesome


No lol they both have black eyes my camera just sucks.



ema-leigh said:


> They are adorable, and defiantly related!


They look like they are don't they? I can't believe they are completely NOT related lol


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

These girls are amazing. They have both taken to litter training the day I brought them home!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Were did you get them from?

I know they are not siblings, but they look related. Your younger ones looks like dumbo was added to her line as she has hat ears. I'd be willing to bet they were related, but several generations apart. They have the same conformation and proportions and very similar markings.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

I got Piper (older one) from a feeder bin at a local pet store and I got Prue (little one) from someone about an hour away who had an accidental litter.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Cleaned the cages today and took some more pictures:


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

I thought her ears looked kinda funny but I figured it was just because she's so tiny. What are hat ears?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Its not a correct term of ears, just a term lots of breeders use. When a standard eared and dumbo are mixed, they usually make 'hat ears'. The ears are standard set, but they look a little bigger and positioned just slightly further apart. But not enough to be dumbos. The shape can also be a bit different.

I've come to notice that all standard eared who are dumbo carriers have 'hat ears' No term has been made official yet though!


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

^.^ All my girls are so unique lol


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

I adore the markings! Very beautiful.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you


----------

